# Pink nose from metal bowl?



## kobusclan6 (Feb 10, 2009)

*Hmmmm.... never heard of this...but I can't wait to hear from everyone! I love thier pink noses! I love them black too...but its just so cute when they sometimes turn pink!! *


----------



## Celeigh (Nov 29, 2007)

I haven't heard the metal bowl theory. I have heard that it can vary with the seasons. Lily's is extra pink right now, but was darker in the summer. Fergus's has been jet black from the get go with no hint of pink.

My personal theory is that all the darkly pigmented parts go together - around the eyes, the nose, the lips, etc. If your dog has "brown eyeliner" it is more likely to have a brown nose with pink. If your dog has black eyeliner, the nose is likely black too. This isn't based on anything scientific, just my own observations over the years.


----------



## Lucky's mom (Nov 4, 2005)

Lucky is 3.5 years. This is the first year he got a "winter" pink nose. It will be interesting to see if it turns back to black in the summer. He has always drank from a plastic bowl.


----------



## MyCodyBoy (Sep 27, 2008)

Codys eye liner is really black and he did have a very black nose. 
I remember reading on here that cold weather changes the colour and I did notice that his nose was getting pinker just at the tip this winter.

But who really knows? that lady was pretty upset that her golden had a pink nose, lol so maybe she just needs to blame it on something?


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

Hmm-the theory I have always heard is from plastic bowls, something about bacteria?, not metal. Not sure I entirely believe it but some people swear that when they have switched from plastic to metal, the pigment improved.


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

The opposite is true- metal bowls are better. Or so I have always heard.

However, IMO it's two things

1) Genetics
2) Climate

I have rarely, if ever, had a dog of any breed with bad pigment, even poorly bred. IMO it's because it's so hot and sunny here. Some get slightly lighter noses with age, but never pink, ever.


----------



## kobusclan6 (Feb 10, 2009)

Hmmmm... Well I love the pink nose! However, I for some reason thought it was an age issue! I don't know why really. I guess because my brother in law's golden...Buddy, had a black nose til he turned about 4 or 5yrs and then it got pink and stayed pink! who knows! LOL


----------



## Bock (Jun 23, 2008)

I also heard it was plastic bowls that supposedly changed the color of noses, however I think it has to do more with seasons and genetics like mentioned above.

If you look at my signature pic, this is last summer and Tysen's nose is jet black. It got pretty pink in the winter though, but I believe it is slowly starting to get darker as it has been warming up.


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

It's a huge pet peeve of mine from a standpoint of judging dogs' appearances, but it makes no difference at all in a pet dog!  And it is common to occur with age.


----------



## 3SweetGoldens (Feb 28, 2007)

I have always heard it is basically the Genetics of the dog, generally if their noses are black, so is the rest of their pigment around their eyes, and their mouths. I am curious about something a little different, but also to do with the coloring. When Lexi was at the breeders this last time, she isn't used to being in a pen. She keeps the visiting Bitch in a pen in her shop. It has metal fencing around it. She rubbed her nose completely raw on the top of it, and also on each side, as she put her head under the bottom wire. I am wondering, if that color will come back or not. Right now, it is healed, but a Grey color from having just healed. Anyone have any ideas on this?


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

Yes, it will come back, but it may take months.


----------



## mdoats (Jun 7, 2007)

Rookie's nose is very black, which I love. I have to admit, I would be a little sad if Rookie's nose turned pink.


----------



## jwemt81 (Aug 20, 2008)

I have never heard that metal bowls cause, but I have heard the opposite, which is that plastic bowls can cause lightening of the nose. Our dogs eat and drink out of metal bowls and they both have jet black noses. Other causes of a pink nose are cold/winter weather, genetics in general, and age. Some illnesses can even cause Goldens to get a pink nose.


----------



## Sucker For Gold (Jan 13, 2009)

I think Rusty's nose lightened with age. He had black pigment and in the last year or maybe couple of years I did notice his nose getting lighter. It was never pink. I would say more brown . He ate out of a stainless steel bowl all his life and it wasn't until he was 7 or 8 that his nose started to lighten, so I doubt it had anything to do with the bowl.


----------



## AmbersDad (Dec 25, 2007)

Amber has always eaten and drank from metal bowls as I had heard the same thing about plastic bowls possibly causing issues along those lines as well as the concern of the distallates leaching from the palstic into the water and food. Amber's nose, eyes, lips..etc have alway sbeen incredibly black. sahe has great pigmentation, but this winter we have spent large amounts of time outside, somewhere around 5-7 hours per day hiking and playing. Her nose started turning a very SLIGHT pink tone due to it. I mean in direct sunlight you can tell it lightened up abit but inside the house you really cannot tell. I'm hoping her wonderful dark black nose comes back as its warming up. I always loved that deep black nose of hers, along with her black eyeliner and girlie eye lashes.


----------



## davebeech (Feb 11, 2006)

I only use ceramic bowls, I don't think that what type of bowl used determines the colour of the nose, but I did read somewhere years ago that aluminium bowls should be avoided, can't remember the reasons and that was when I started using ceramic bowls only, anyway they clean up better too


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

Noses lighten in the winter months due to lackof natural vitamin D, derived from sunshine. Metal bowls, plastic bowls, ceramic bowls - none are to blame, but the wive's tale continues to be told, with all variety of bowls named as the culprit.

"Snow nose", or "winter nose", will darken as the days get longer and there is more sunshine. Within some bloodlines, dogs lose pigment as the age and it will never return. My Lyric's was black as coal til the day she left at just shy of 16. (She ate from a metal bowl every day of her life.)


----------



## kirst1 (May 30, 2008)

Poppy's nose went pink later last year and has stayed that way, she is 2 in June, and Jasper has a hit of pink, he is 14 months. They have both plastic and metal bowls. I am not too bothered by this, as I dont really see this, I just love them so much!!


----------



## jaireen (Feb 25, 2008)

dulce has been drinking from the metal bowl all her life and her nose is still black....barney had been drinking from a plastic bowl and his nose was dark till he passed away....dont think it has anything to do with the bowls....ive heard a lot about the change in colors vary in season....like what the other poster has said, it could be the season or genetics....


----------



## Judi (Feb 26, 2007)

MyCodyBoy said:


> a lady at the dog park today told me that Golden's get pink noses from drinking out of metal bowls.
> 
> So, does your dog have a pink nose and if he/she does did they ever drink out of a metal bowl?
> 
> I started giving cody a plastic bowl because his nose is just starting to go pink. Both his parents have jet black noses.


I never heard of this before.
Both my dogs drink from metal bowls.
Their noses are not black.


----------



## Judi (Feb 26, 2007)

luvmydog2 said:


> *Hmmmm.... never heard of this...but I can't wait to hear from everyone! I love thier pink noses! I love them black too...but its just so cute when they sometimes turn pink!! *


I like the look of the black better.


----------



## Judi (Feb 26, 2007)

Celeigh said:


> I haven't heard the metal bowl theory. I have heard that it can vary with the seasons. Lily's is extra pink right now, but was darker in the summer. Fergus's has been jet black from the get go with no hint of pink.
> 
> My personal theory is that all the darkly pigmented parts go together - around the eyes, the nose, the lips, etc. If your dog has "brown eyeliner" it is more likely to have a brown nose with pink. If your dog has black eyeliner, the nose is likely black too. This isn't based on anything scientific, just my own observations over the years.


I never heard it changing with the seasons.
I did hear that it has something to do with calcium.


----------



## Judi (Feb 26, 2007)

MyCodyBoy said:


> Codys eye liner is really black and he did have a very black nose.
> I remember reading on here that cold weather changes the colour and I did notice that his nose was getting pinker just at the tip this winter.
> 
> But who really knows? that lady was pretty upset that her golden had a pink nose, lol so maybe she just needs to blame it on something?


I sometimes wear eyeliner.
I never put it on my pets!


----------



## Noey (Feb 26, 2009)

This is what I found....interesting and I never really thought about it. 

Vitaligo causes black pigment in the nose and sometimes the lips to fade to brown.

Snow nose causes the nose to fade to brown in winter; normal color returns as summer approaches. Snow nose occurs mainly in white-coated breeds; the color change can become permanent in older dogs. It is not associated with disease.

Plastic dish dermatitis can occur if the dog eats or drinks out of plastic or rubber bowls. It is triggered by a reaction to an antioxidant found in the dishes.


----------



## Auretrvr (May 6, 2008)

*Pointgold is right...*

sounds like "Snow nose". Henry's is darkening already. Our last golden had a pink nose with the cutest little beauty spot! Oh how I miss her! (BTW: I too have heard that stainless or ceramic bowls are best. Plastic can get micro nicks in it that harbors bacteria.)


----------



## Golden Miles' Dad (Dec 21, 2007)

I seem to have noticed that Miles' nose turns from black to pinkish-brown when we play fetch alot in the grass. I thought It had something to do with his nose going through the grass as he snatched up the ball. It seems to go back to black if we don't do it for a while.
Am I wrong in thinking that?


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

I always thought it was a pigment issue. Sam's nose was never black, but dark brown. His lightened each year until it eventually stayed pinkish brown. Ike's was coal black at birth. He's just 2 this year, but this winter his nose has a pink center. I'm curious to see how much of the black comes back or if he'll start to fade with age as Sam did.


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

Good pigment is genetic. The standard requires:

*Nose* -- black or brownish black, though fading to a lighter shade in cold weather not serious. Pink nose or one seriously lacking in pigmentation to be faulted.


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

Selka is ten and his nose is still black. (although it may be alittle pinker from winter lack of Vit.D) He and Gunner both eat from plastic bowls.

Gunner's nose has been getting pinker for awhile. He has black lined eyes and mouth.
He is six.


----------



## Merlins mom (Jun 20, 2007)

Merlin nose has turned pink....probably permanently. Not sure why as his brothers nose is still black! I don't care but it is kinda interesting. He's always used a metal bowl.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

The chemicals in the plastic are what can cause changes in pigment from what I've read.


----------



## NuttinButGoldens (Jan 10, 2009)

Yeah, Gilmours breeder recommends stainless steel everything.

I do use plastic water buckets. I get my cat litter from Petco (or Petsmart, I can never remember the difference as we have both) because it's really excellent stuff. Far better than the big names.

Anyway, I get it in these buckets that, when empty, hold 3 gallons of water and have good handles on them. I have 4 of them scattered around the house.



AquaClaraCanines said:


> The opposite is true- metal bowls are better. Or so I have always heard.
> 
> However, IMO it's two things
> 
> ...


----------



## NuttinButGoldens (Jan 10, 2009)

*UPDATE*: The actual store for this litter is indeed Petco. I drove by it yesterday 



NuttinButGoldens said:


> Yeah, Gilmours breeder recommends stainless steel everything.
> 
> I do use plastic water buckets. I get my cat litter from Petco (or Petsmart, I can never remember the difference as we have both) because it's really excellent stuff. Far better than the big names.
> 
> Anyway, I get it in these buckets that, when empty, hold 3 gallons of water and have good handles on them. I have 4 of them scattered around the house.


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

My boys have plastic bowls in a raised bowl contraption (for lack of a better word!)

Gunner has had the pink nose thing going on for awhile. He is 6. Selka's nose has always been jet black. He is 10. Today I noticed it has alot of pink!!!
I also realized he has been licking out their bowls after eating as he's on a diet and eating less!!!

I am hoping the pink nose isn't a symptom of something dangerous. Like someone said bacteria? PG said once it could be a lack of vitamin D. I just always thought it was strange that Gunner had it and Selka didn't. Now they both do!


----------



## -rln- (Feb 26, 2007)

I have heard the same thing about "snow nose". My two have black noses in the summer and brown noses in the winter. Ostey's is always a little darker than Sampson's nose is in the winter. I have noticed this year however, that Ostey's nose is already back to black, but Sampson's nose is still brown. I heard some where before that with some dogs once it changes to brown in the winter months it may not change back to black. I'm still hoping Sampson's will still turn back to black


----------



## Adriennelane (Feb 13, 2008)

Lucy has always had a pink nose and lips. Her eyes area also rather light. Sometimes those genes from all the breeds that went into making goldens just come through also.


----------



## Hali's Mom (Oct 5, 2006)

luvmydog2 said:


> Hmmmm... Well I love the pink nose! However, I for some reason thought it was an age issue! I don't know why really. I guess because my brother in law's golden...Buddy, had a black nose til he turned about 4 or 5yrs and then it got pink and stayed pink! who knows! LOL


I have always heard the same as Jenna, plastic bowls cause pink noses. Not sure that I put much validity to that theory though. I believe it is like a suntan, the more sun exposure the darker the pigment becomes. Therefore some noses turn lighter in the winter months due to less sunlight.
By the way, Jennifer , Cadence's breeder breeds for dark pigments in her line so don't count on a pinky nose.


----------



## NuttinButGoldens (Jan 10, 2009)

Same with Gilmour's breeder as well I think. His pigments are jet-black.


----------



## K9-Design (Jan 18, 2009)

Pointgold said:


> Noses lighten in the winter months due to lackof natural vitamin D, derived from sunshine. Metal bowls, plastic bowls, ceramic bowls - none are to blame, but the wive's tale continues to be told, with all variety of bowls named as the culprit.


This is not true in dogs -- dogs derive vitamin D solely from their food, not from conversion on their skin from sunlight like people do. If you are a wolf living on the arctic tundra, good luck getting enough vitamin D from sun/skin exposure alone. Blood is the natural food source for vitamin D in dogs and cats.
I think it is more melanin production or lack thereof in the winter, like getting a tan and fading in the winter for us.
Genetics is the biggest factor, though. Select for good pigment and you won't have to worry about it.


----------



## Doodle (Apr 6, 2009)

My previous golden's nose turned from black to pink when he was between 1-2 years old, and it stayed pink. When I first noticed it happening I thought something was wrong (he was my first dog), so I asked our vet and she said it's genetic.


----------

